# Bottle Toppers



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

OK, here are two stoppers. One is wormy mesquite. I thought it would all turn off and I had planned to add a concho, but it looks cool as is. The next is maple. I inlaid the concho and attached it with epoxy.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! Very Nice !!
LL:bounce:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mighty nice lookin' work, FF... Like the 'wormy' mesquite look... and the inlaid concho really sets off the maple one.. Guess I'm gonna have to try the 'inlay' thing on my 'flippers'... Been just taking the easy way out and sticking them on...but yours looks a lot more 'finished'.. Look out 'Forstner bits'...here he comes....LOL

Great work...jd


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job Paul. Never thought about adding anything metallic to those.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I did some with quarters inlayed. Not sure where the pictures are.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bottle stoppers are the only thing that I WAS decent at making...yours look great!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

FF...good looking stoppers! I like that 'hardware' addition...really finishes it off. I may have to 'pot lick' that idea! gb


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Pot lick away! It was easy to do. Just used my parting tool to counter sink the concho. Went deeper in the middle for the female threads. Some 5 min epoxy and it was done.

Ooh, and I put the finish on before sinking the hole for the concho. I really like the look.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like the one on the left best. Very nice.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Super nice.
I like to use the parting tool for inlay when I can. It's fast.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, those are really nice! Good job.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

They are both real beauties FF. 
How did you do the rings in the maple? Very nice.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beuatiful Work!! I really like the inlayed cocho!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

You just score the wood with the parting tool turned on its side and then use a copper wire to burn in the groove.


----------

